# Topics > Agriculture >  Homemade Wind and Solar Powered Robot project, MrTeslonian

## Airicist

youtube.com/MrTeslonian

----------


## Airicist

Wind powered, "ROBOT" part 1, building the wind driven platform

Jun 20, 2015




> This is a homemade Wind Powered Robot "part 1", I built for use in Farm and Agriculture applications. This Robot could perform tasks like watering, weeding, fertilizing, and plowing without fossil fuels or electric from the grid.  This was my fist prototype unit and was a prof of concept design, without the robotic controllers installed.

----------

